# Keep an eye out for marijuana crops: Police



## FruityBud (Jun 13, 2008)

This is the time of year when marijuana harvesters plant their illicit crop, say police, who are asking rural citizens to be on the lookout for such activity.

Swamps, corn fields, wooded areas and along rivers are prime areas for growing pot, according to the OPP Drug Enforcement Section's Central East Drug Unit.

With an area located, growers bring fertilizer, shovels, chemicals, pails and the plants which are then maintained for about five months as they mature.

The heartiness of the plant means it only has to be tended about once every two weeks, police said, adding that the growers will return in late September or early October to harvest the plants -leaving the roots behind.

Marijuana plants, which give off a skunk-like odour, are bright green in colour and three to five feet tall with leaves featuring seven jagged fingers.

In 2007, the Central East Drug Unit seized more than 40,000 plants from outdoors grows.

*Common signs of outdoor pot grows:

** Abandoned vehicles parked on side roads or trails
* People seen walking in remote areas for no apparent reason
* Bags of fertilizer, planting trays or chemicals found in remote areas
* Well-trampled trails in secluded areas
* Cleared out areas in swamps, forests or corn fields
* 'No trespassing' signs appearing out of nowhere

*What to do:

** Call police or Crimestoppers
* Do not touch the plants because of the possibility of chemicals
* If confronted, leave the area and record any details, such as license plates, that you can
* Do not approach a grow because of the low percentage change of it being guarded or booby trapped

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3jkecg*


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know what's worse, this or that statement the DEA released about locating grow operations in your neighborhood... I think this is actually. :rofl:

But it's good to know that whenever I see a car parked on the side of the road or people hiking in the woods, I should call the cops because they could be growing cannabis. :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 13, 2008)

*Not that I think it is a good idea, :hubba: but, If everyone stated calling in about suspected outdoor grows[indoor too], wouldnt that make the LEO tooooo busy to catch those rapist, murderers and thieves that make it their JOB???  :rofl:*


----------



## thief (Jun 13, 2008)

so iffin we all start droppin a dime on all the straight lookin ppl we see in the outdoors then in no time they will disreguard most all of them calls ....kinda use them against themselves...... but woodnt it suk to actually accidentally rat sumone cool out??? maybe i`ll just leave them to their own devices...


----------



## snuggles (Jun 13, 2008)

** Do not touch the plants because of the possibility of chemicals*


LOL, they forgot to say it might make you a crazy drug addled rapist.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh great now they are growing their weed outside!!! Damn hippies!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 13, 2008)

I have seen people in the woods, sneaky bastards...here I thought they were really fishing, or hanging with their kids...something needs to be done ASAP LOL. Give us a break already and you know what LEO gets paid so why should others do his work, lazy lazy LEO.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Can you get high if you see a plant?


----------



## snuggles (Jun 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Can you get high if you see a plant?


 
You sure can even being within 2 miles of a plant will make children addicts, by all means just stay home with the kids and do something constructive that won't harm your family....it's a scarey situation LOL.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

You got to love the world we live in.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Can you get high if you see a plant?


 
_Ive seen several pics on here that made me high_  :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Oh great now they are growing their weed outside!!! Damn hippies!


 
Thanks for that godspeed :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Ive seen several pics on here that made me high_  :rofl:



LMAO...that is a dangerous plant if you can get high by looking at pics. :holysheep:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> You sure can even being within 2 miles of a plant will make children addicts, by all means just stay home with the kids and do something constructive that won't harm your family....it's a scarey situation LOL.



Oh crap!!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 13, 2008)

LEO doesn't have to worry too much about the outdoor crops around me...

A buddy of mine planted 800 plants over on Vancouver Island for this year's outdoor... he's already lost about 600 of them, he tells me, due to root rot and mold cuz of the crapy weather this year in my neck-of-the-woods.

it's a bad year for outdoor around me this year....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

We have a big thing around us with gas well companies working in conjunction with the state police while they are doing exploratory searches for natural gas on peoples property. They have permission to test for natural gas and they take it upon themselves to turn people in for growing outside. Scumbags.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 13, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> * Do not touch the plants because of the possibility of chemicals
> * Do not approach a grow because of the low percentage change of it being guarded or booby trapped



Yeah! I keep nerve gas traps around my closet and my plants are sprayed with meat eating chemical bacterias that can kill you in a matter of miliseconds!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 13, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Yeah! I keep nerve gas traps around my closet and my plants are sprayed with meat eating chemical bacterias that can kill you in a matter of miliseconds!


 
Where can I get some?

Good point Godspeed, guess who showed at my house 3 days ago? They were like gangbusters, tons of vans and tons of technicians. My dogs were going nuts, so I went to the door, before they could knock I opened the door and said is their a problem? Answer was no. As this guy is talking to me I notice more guys around the side of my house carry line and ladders. No problem sir we are just replacing the cable lines in the area. No phone call or letter I said, nope. It was Comcast, they sent their training crews to replace lines in a heatwave so it sounded fishy. I decided to water the garden, it's on the side where they were. Turns out it was legit, I ended up talking to two/three guys(he was here and there) and they were cool. In fact one guy said I had the most impressive veggie garden he has ever seen, he even knew all the herbs...turns out him and his mom are holistic, I made a joke about MJ (I don't have any in my garden BTW LOL, and the other guy says in our training class we are told to report anything abnormal. I said seriously, he said yes we have been sitting through classes all last week and they always say to report anything strange...BASTARDS!!!! The 2 guys were not the type though, they said it's none of our business plus we me and so and so live we get killed for that crap, they were from Kensington...scarey neighborhood in Philly. The subject then went to salmanella and tomatos they were nice guys, I let them run through the sprinkler and eat lunch on my lawn under a tree...it was hot. I also gave them some potted herbs to take home to mom and a wife.

Woops too much info LOL long story short everyone is out to get us everyone. I'm sorry but you knock first then ask permission to go into someones yard. Also during this "operation" a cop drove by parked and wlked up the sidewalk, he was chatting with one of them and I was almost certain he was going to walk right up on my lawn, he didn't but I was prepared to freak...I already have enough troubles and I don't want Darth Vader on my property ever....in all seriousness though Darth is more welcome then them.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Dang dude. Freedom my a$$.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

lmfao this is great. so then if this is the case,the next time i see the bum in the field next to my place jerkin off in the woods,i better call leo.that way leo can go out and lend a helping hand. on the other hand,one thing i can say from years of outdoor gorilla style growing,never leave any supplys around the plants (if you need to keep a jug of water out there..bury it),always take a different route to your plants,always be aware of your surroundings,and dont let bigfoot see ya.I remember being so paranoid some afternoons when i'd go check on my crops.one time i went out to the woods and i had that feeling someone was watching/following me. next thing i know,i stop and look around and theres a damn deer just stairin @ me.i always spread piss around my garden and i always hung irish spring in the bushes around my garden and never had problems with animals but i'm lucky nobody ever seen me.i was growin in someones woods that i had no clue as to who they were,what they looked like..nothin.thats why it feels so good to be growin indoors,no more of them crazy creepy feelings.thanks for the funny thread though,it gave me a good laugh.-peace


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lmfao this is great. so then if this is the case,the next time i see the bum in the field next to my place jerkin off in the woods,i better call leo.that way leo can go out and lend a helping hand.



The question is would they help him properly and then arrest him for indecent exposure :hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

probably not,they'd probably just go out there and bend over for him. (darn leos)


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 13, 2008)

well considering that priest in colorado that was walking the streets naked and they were considering if it was legal because he tried to cover himself up when the cops shined a light on him. it makes no since. How about the leo helps the people in need like all of the people effected by the floods in the mid west and gets off our backs? by the way i was fully expecting to read that someone could die from the fumes. or that the growers use trained dogs or something like that. What if i planted a field of mj looking plants and trained a skunk to protect it? I could see the cops coming to arrest me and the skunk spraying them and then finally i could ask the officer "hey you smell like weed have you been smoking officer?"


----------



## snuggles (Jun 13, 2008)

Indicas Dad, did you report the deer? Did he/she seem crazed? Munchies? Booldshot or glassy eyes? Did the deer try to operate a motor vehicle at any point? Did you find his crop? Was the deer cute? That's all, I was just wondering cause I saw some squirrels in the woods and I was wondering what they were up to...those guys grow their stuff in trees that much I know.


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 13, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Indicas Dad, did you report the deer? Did he/she seem crazed? Munchies? Booldshot or glassy eyes? Did the deer try to operate a motor vehicle at any point? Did you find his crop? Was the deer cute? That's all, I was just wondering cause I saw some squirrels in the woods and I was wondering what they were up to...those guys grow their stuff in trees that much I know.


 wow that made me laugh so hard snuggles.BTW i thought i saw some form of light coming from a bird house out side, and the weirdest part is when he opened his door a huge plume of smoke flew out. lmao


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 13, 2008)

After reading about this horrible blight on our society, and knowing how it has corrupted Youth, over there, I felt compelled to plant landmines on the local hiking paths. Being an American I have an understanding about "collateral damage"- there is no such thing as too much- especially if we are able to stop even ONE dope-peddling, Islamofascist, demoncrat liberal TERRIST! Bitches. And I'm getting a cell phone and a .45, just in case I see someone parked by the side of the road. Shoot first and let God sort 'em out.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 14, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> .Marijuana plants, which give off a skunk-like odour, are bright green in colour and three to five feet tall with leaves featuring seven jagged fingers.


 
Guess it would be passed by if your plant were to have 9 or even eleven fingers though  and smelled like berries :rofl:


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 14, 2008)

booby traps? really? is ''data'' from the Goonies growing? ''pinchers of power, pinchers of power!!!'' god bless these idiots. i wish i could get hikers.etc to do my leg work for me.the whole world would be a better place if, in most instances, people would mind they're own damn buisness.

Common signs of outdoor pot grows:

* Abandoned vehicles parked on side roads or trails
* People seen walking in remote areas for no apparent reason
* Bags of fertilizer, planting trays or chemicals found in remote areas
* Well-trampled trails in secluded areas
* Cleared out areas in swamps, forests or corn fields
* 'No trespassing' signs appearing out of nowhere

What to do:

* Call police or Crimestoppers
* Do not touch the plants because of the possibility of chemicals
* If confronted, leave the area and record any details, such as license plates, that you can
* Do not approach a grow because of the low percentage change of it being guarded or booby trapped

lazy,lazy bastages.


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 14, 2008)

oh! i forgot to say that ive rented ten bears to guard my plot. i feed them vodka, raw meat, and lsd at night. the only understand commands in gaelic, and will attack on sight.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 14, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> oh! i forgot to say that ive rented ten bears to guard my plot. i feed them vodka, raw meat, and lsd at night. the only understand commands in galic, and will attack on sight.


 
Do you play Dungeons and Dragons? LOL you should also get the bear a gun of some sort, he may not know how to use it but it would look cool.

In all honesty why don't they just be honest and say it, we may have found the cure for breast cancer but we still will erradicate this plant. Think I'm kidding it's all over the place now, abstract studies from real doctors...I hope each and evryone of these lieing scum bags gets their day in the sun, I hope each and everyone of them has to stand before a world of angry citizens...god help them all. Who is the real evil here? Don't they give a damn about anyone. My mother died of Breast Cancer that spread all over her body slowly and caused here to suffer greatly, as I'm sure is very common for all of us..we all know someone. Wanna good reason right now to go to norml.org and donate at least $15, help these people with their research, every son, daughter, mother, father, friend etc. owes each and everyone they know who is sick with highly aggressive cancers has a moral obligation to go to norml.org right now and pay at least $15 anyone who does is a hero in my eyes...and maybe someday they will be viewed as heros to the world. Each and everyone of them has suffered and died will not die in vain if we all do something and I hope to god the world wakes up and the evil scum are shown their place in this world...they are murdering fellow man for their gain, I don't believe in god but many of them anti types will preach that this is god's will, I hope they meet their god one day.

Sorry for the rant but i was studying all night, I wanna be 100% sure that this info is legit, they need our help stop talking about it and do something, $15 is nothing when our loved ones gave their lives. Once again sorry for the rant but I'm in a mood today...and from what I have been reading I am so sick to my stomach right now...my mother was a piece of meat and I can't have that happen to anyone else I love or you all love...please help these people stop being scared and start giving the people a fighting chance to help once again $15 is nothing, if you can't do a simple one time donation then I have no time for you anymore, wake up and do something, please. You all have a chance to be a hero to so many people who need our help. I know I joke and I know we were having fun with this thread but I am as serious as a heart attack right now, our loved ones need us they need us to take a stand and reach into that wallet, I doubled my monthly doantion BTW 200.00 this month and I have legal problems right now that are killing me financially...stop being so standoffish do something not for me and not for you but for your loved ones all of them, It's time to show the world we are good and the antis are not. I apologize for my tone but I speak from my heart this beautiful Saturday morning and have decided that today my anger will be a gift. I said enbough now I am going to dig some holes in my yard and put some plants in them...anger anagement at it's best. Everyone of us has the oppurtunity to do something, something amazing to start the ball rolling.

norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3443"]norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3443

We all have a choice make the right one, our loved ones that are no longer with us had no choice, no say in how they suffered. I am one angry son today, and it is my duty to be a good son and this is a good start. tell your friends do your own research, keep on growing those plants but remember we have a choice, make the right one be a selfless person and help.


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 14, 2008)

the bear thing actually is borrowed from a Hunter S. Thompson story about the first time his house was raided. capture grizzly, feed him aforementioned diet, and unload him on the front door of the Boulder County courthouse.

$150 donated last month, probably 10 months a year i try to match this number. winters a little hard but i send them somthing every month.


----------



## Pnw-cronic (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm I don't know,but if your geting spoted or if people can just stumble about your crop mabye your growing in the *wrong* place to begin with lol:doh: :farm:


----------

